# Miksa transforming mischief to getting praised



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

While i was getting a shower the boys were meant to lay on the master-bed. As soon as i closed the shower door, Miksa came in front of it and started hovering around. I decided to ignore him. Then i heard Bende barking, i turned around and I saw Miksa getting my Fitbit watch from the bathroom counter and running with it to the bedroom. I hollered him to `drop it, it is mama`s watch` and prayed that it did not break. As I got out of the shower, both boys run up to me helping to get dry (or overlicking the soap scent, who knows), then i saw the watch laying in front of Miksa`s crate on a rug. I told him to go get the watch for me, he went there, picked it up very carefully and brought it to me without hesitation. The watch did not have one scratch on it. He got a big praise, as the retrieve was the last action we had, not the counter surfing and stealing. Needless to say, he was very proud of himself.


----------

